# Faded trim restoration - am I doing this right?



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, so my other half has a Corsa with the usual common grey bumpers/wheel arches which I intend to bring back to black when I clean the car thoroughly next week. My plan is to use a heat gun (black and decker household paint stripper) and then put either New Look trim gel or Natural Look (the blue one that smells of almonds) on it. 

Now, when it comes to the heat gun, can someone who's had some experience doing this chime in? How far away should I hold it? How much effort does it take? I don't wanna damage the plastic/paintwork. 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

you could save yourself a lot of trouble and just use Dionysus trim glitz. This would restore your fades plastics and make them look new again. They will be no chance of damaging the plastic either. Once damaged with a heat gun there will be no going back, I guess.

Here is a video clip on a T25 i did. So will give you an idea of how well it restores plastics.






and this is a video done by clean your car where you can buy it.


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, I was looking for a more long-term solution than that, but it does negate the hazards that come from using a heat gun. 

Can anyone else with experience with the product add to this?


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Not used it yet, other than on half of my Office chair but C4 is supposed to be good for up to 2 years.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice product, suppose you would get most out of it from faded trim but mines good and the shampoo i use thats the bilt hamber is such a good cleaner it takes it off, but it stayed on when i used other shampoos.

I Used to use baby oil years ago on the UNO...:lol:

I have not tried the heat trick

You can try groundnut oil. Again not a permanent fix.

Before i joined here i did the very very heavy bleached plastics in my Piaggio X9 250 with a 60% linseed oil and 40% white spirit.

They are still holding up well now infact it fully restored the smooth plastics on the dash.

Dont over do that though as you will get a chip pan finish...:lol:

I must add i do like my trim Glitz i tried the sample then got the big bottle...:thumb:

The PB natural trim smells great but only for a short time.

If you want to try the heat gun then gust try a bit thats out of site first.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Dionysus last a bit longer on faded trim. The T25 above was done 2 months ago and is still holding up well. I would expect to reapply every 3 months.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

james_death said:


> If you want to try the heat gun then just try a bit thats out of site first.


I've tried the heatgun 'trick' and that is good advice. ^^^^^

I found I had to get the trim preeeeeety warm for the heatgun to do its' thing but once I'd got brave enough, it worked really well. Just take it slowly and although you have to get the trim really warm, don't concentrate on one bit for too long, keep the heat moving and you should be fine. I did sections of about 6" at a time.

My trim is Vaux as well (2002 Astravan) so I'm guessing the material is going to be the same composition as yours. It doesn't produce a perfectly even result however so you will probably need to dress it with something afterwards.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I have moved away from several products after trialing CarPro PERL and VP Trim Glitz side by side and for me PERL, seems to be working for me so far.

VP Trim Glitz does take some beating though as is a very good product I have used a lot.

For the honeycomb/ mesh style plastic grills on such as the Audi's I know Prefer PERL, application and ease of use wins for me. Will keep an eye on durability.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*CarPro PERL*

PERL - Befores and afters





































Some testing was doing


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

Those before and afters are pretty impressive! Cheers for all your input guys, will have to make up my mind as to what I'm gonna go with. Appreciate it all.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a tough call, but wins for me with PERL is that it can be diluted at different ratios for different jobs. It replaces my tyre dressings, exterior plastic restorer/dressings, interiors and leather as well as engine bay and arches and has replaced my 303 completely...I understand it uses the same chemicals.

Trim Glitz is a very good product in its own right. 

Get both and see what you get on best with. You wont't go wrong with either.


----------



## Darenm72 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know this may seem a stupid question to some people but is PERL short for


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Darenm72 said:


> I know this may seem a stupid question to some people but is PERL short for


Try Here 

....but for future reference.... Plastic Engine Rubber Leather


----------



## Darenm72 (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeing as 2 people have thanked you, looks like i'm not the only one. :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Darenm72 said:


> Seeing as 2 people have thanked you, looks like i'm not the only one. :lol:


Happy to help


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Darenm72 said:


> Seeing as 2 people have thanked you, looks like i'm not the only one. :lol:


And probably many more that don't thank :newbie:


----------

